# Low Resistance Tires



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Has anyone used these on their vehicle and if so, have you noticed an increase in MPG? 
Also please mention the brand of tire and your vehicle type.
Thank you!


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

"Low resistance tires" are like the harder, smoother tires that they put on the Toyota Prius to "enhance" gas mileage, right? 

The benefits are probably marginal, and potentially overcome simply by not driving like an idiot, but if you're in an area with a lot of snow, I believe that the lower resistance also means that they have less grip in icy conditions. It may be worth something in warmer climates, but I wouldn't use them in northern states.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

My 2000 Honda Insight comes with LRR (low rolling resistance) Potenza RE92, size: P165/65R14 from factory. Real handy if I want to maintain lean burn mode while going 40-50mph to get over 100mpg.

But Fozzie is right, accelerate hard and stop hard will decrease your MPG to almost nothing. Ease acceleration and don't race to the red light will help a lot more than LRR tires.


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i had these on one of my prius and they were noisy and not worth the couple MPG's


----------

